# 2010 6.9 vs 2011 6.9



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

what are the differences in the frame between the 2010 6.9 and the 2011 6.9?

Any reason why one should stay away from a used 2010 6.9 bike?

will the 6.9 feel as snappy as the Specialized sl3 frame either the pro or s-works version?

I ask all this as I was going to go on getting a used sl3 either pro or s-works, but came across a used 2010 Trek 6.9 with sram red.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## plecko (Aug 4, 2009)

I have both, the 2011 is 6.9 SSL, seems to feel the same on both, both awesome! get the 2010 if you can swing a deal.


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

I have both too. The difference between the 2010 and 2011 is really pretty small. The 2011 SSL is a bit lighter, but the ride quality between the two is pretty close. I can't speak for how it would compare vs. a Specialized, but I can say that I've ridden LOTS of bikes in my days and my Madones are the quickest accelerating bikes I've ever owned or ridden.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I have a 2010 SL3 Tarmac and it accelerates with the greatest of ease, and is a joy to ride. I've ridden a 2010 6.5 Madone and thought the Tarmac just felt a bit more agile and responsive, with the Madone feeling a bit smoother and tame. But truth of the matter is the differences are more academic than realizable. They both accelerate instantly and handle with aplomb. Very connected to the road, and very quick to respond. With both the frame set weights have reached the point of diminishing returns. In fact I don't really want a bike any lighter as there has to be a durability compromise, it would seem. I wouldn't mind adding a Madone to the stable, as both Spec and Trek have bikes with more engineering than competitive bikes, no matter where they are made, or how "custom" they are. All in my opinion of course. But a Madone remains on my radar screen.


----------



## DrogProject_Black (Mar 6, 2011)

I just got a Madone 6.9 SSl and came from a Sl3. My first thoughts were wow boring!!! The sl3 felt more connected to the road you felt as if you were flying! I was so bummed my first ride on the Madone! But wait... then I look down at my computer and I am absolutely flying!! The Madone is by far a smoother feeling bike to me. I iride the same speed with both and dont know which one is quicker The SL3 got up to speed and you felt it. The madone gets up to speed and you just dont notice it! But like I said before I am not sure if I like that feeling!!! Both great bikes that you can not go wrong with either!!! Ive only been riding for 2 years so I am no pro by any means but that is just the way I felt!!


----------

